# دورة ndt ) (( rt, ut, mt, pt, vt) ولكن بالعربي كلها*



## AhmedAbdulAzim (28 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم لقد وجدت طلب من الاعضاء الذين يريدون الحصول على دورات في NDT بالعربي لذلك قررت ان اقوم باعطاء هذه الدورة مجانا هنا على هذا المنتدى لاخواني العرب والمصريين اولا احب ان انوه انني سأقوم بالشرح من خلال تجربتي الميدانية ومن خلال كتب من تأليفي في هذا المجال وسوف اقوم برفع الكتب ولكنها جميعا لغة انجليزية ومعتمدة من شركة BV العالمية بباريس ولكني ساقوم بالشرح من خلال كاميرا الفيديو ومن خلال كتب اخرى ان شاء الله
للتعارف انا اخوكم مهندس احمد اعمل بهذا المجال منذ سنين وعندي شركة تعمل بنفس المجال وحاصل على شهادة ASNT LIII for ALL NDT
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
البداية ماهو ال NDT قصة الاختبار اللا اتلافي بدأت منذ سنوات عديدة وهي الوصول الى اعلى معدلات الجودة في التصنيع داخل المنشأت الصناعية والبترولية وايضا الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية وبدون اتلاف الشيئ المراد التفتيش عليه اي انه هناك فرق بين االاختبارات الاتلافية والاختبار غير التدميري DT and NDT و الاختبارات الإتلافية مبنية على كسر الشيئ او شقه لمعرفة العيوب به مثال اختبار الخرسانات تبنى على كسر مكعب الخرسانة لمعرفة كام نيوتن
تم تقسيم الختبار ان دي تي حسب نوع المعادن المختلفة وايضا حسب نوع اللحام وحسب المواد الاخرى وهي كالاتي
التصوير الفوتوجرافي بواسطة اشعة اكس واشعة جاما radiographic inspection 
الفيض المغناطيسي ومقسم الى عدة انواع منها كلها تحت magnetic practical inspection ومنها التفتيش بواسطة اليوك وبرادة الحديد وهو النوع الشائع استخدامه في انواع اللحام والاخر الفيض المغناطيسي للارضيات واجسام الخزانات ويطلق عليه MFLT magnetic flux leakage test و اخيرا الفيض المغناطيسي للتيوب الاستانلس ستيل ويطلق عليه EDDY Current وهو مستخدم في المبدلات الحرارية وانواع التيوب الاخرى
بواسطة المواد الاختراقية Dye penetrant test PT 
Ultrasonic test UT الموجات فوق الصوتية وهي ايضا عدة انواع منها اجهزة قياس التخانات واجهزة اختبار اللحام والفيض الموجي E Ray واخيرا التيوب internal rotary inspection system وهو tubular inspection وهو عادة مستخدم لقياس تخانات التيوب مثال المبدلات الحرارية والبويلر
اخيرا الفحص بمجرد النظر وهو قسم كبير جدا في التفتيش مثال اللحام والعيوب في معدات البترول كاخزانات والفيزل وخلافه
طبعا سوف اقوم بتحضير الفديو فلا تؤاخذوني على التأخير 
سوف نبداء RT Radiographic inspection test التصوير الفوتجرافي انتظرونا لنا بقية


----------



## عبد النافع (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ليك ياهندسه ويارب نستفيد من حضرتك . وياريت يكون فيه تواصل دايما .انا شغال مهندس جوده وفحص لحامات منذ 5 شهور ومعايا كورسات ndt four methods


----------



## tsam (20 مارس 2010)

thank you very much for this efforts
by the way, I,m 20 years experince in ndt field specially in all kinds of planes .
any one look for an answer for his question, please just let me know


----------



## Magic Mur (20 مارس 2010)

رائع جدًا نحن بإنتظار الدروس
و وفقك الله و سدد خطاك


----------



## عمر الديب (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا دلوقتي باخد اللفيلات كلها بس عايز اتدرب في اي مكان الاول و انا بدور علي شغل


----------



## eng.malah (22 مارس 2010)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## tsam (25 مارس 2010)

thank ypu a lot, but where is the subject


----------



## فضل المولي (14 يونيو 2010)

ارجو المساعدة في نبذة عن فواحص الموجات فوق الصوتية type of transducer


----------



## moneebhamid (15 يونيو 2010)

Contact Transducers: 
A contact transducer is a single element transducer, usually generating a longitu-
dinal wave, that is intended for direct contact with a test piece. All contact transducers are equipped
with a WC5 wear face that offers superior wear resistance and probe life as well as providing an ex-
cellent acoustic impedance match to most metals.


----------



## moneebhamid (15 يونيو 2010)

Dual Element Transducers:
A dual element transducer consists of two longitudinal wave crystal ele-
ments (one transmitter and one receiver) housed in the same case and isolated from one another by
an acoustic barrier. The elements are angled slightly towards each other to bounce a signal off the
backwall of a part in a V-shaped pattern. Dual element transducers typically offer more consistent
readings on heavily corroded parts, and can also be used in high temperature environments.


----------



## moneebhamid (16 يونيو 2010)

Angle Beam Transducers

Angle beam transducers are single element transducers used with a wedge
to introduce longitudinal or shear wave sound into a part at a selected angle

use for angle beam transducers is in weld inspection


----------



## moneebhamid (16 يونيو 2010)

Delay Line Transducers: 
Delay line transducers are single element broadband contact transducers de-
signed specifically to incorporate a short piece of plastic or epoxy material in front of the transducer
element


----------



## moneebhamid (16 يونيو 2010)

Protected Face Transducers: 
Protected face transducers are single element longitudinal wave trans-
ducers with threaded case sleeves, which allow for a delay line, wear cap, or membrane


----------



## moneebhamid (16 يونيو 2010)

Immersion Transducers: I
mmersion transducers are single element longitudinal wave transducers,
whose wear face is impedance matched to water


----------



## moneebhamid (16 يونيو 2010)

High Frequency Transducers: 
High frequency transducers are either delay line or focused immersion
transducers and are available in frequencies from 20 MHz to 225 MHz.


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (23 يونيو 2010)

فين يأخى الكورسات


----------



## enjihad (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*اين هي الدورات*

السلام عليكم بشمهندس فين الكتب وشرح الدورات مجانا والفيديو ارجو الرد للاهمية


----------



## enjihad (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*اين هي الكورسات*

نحن منتظرون اي رد منك يا بشمهندس انت فرحتنا بالدورات وقلت انتروني ونحن منتظرون اين هي الكورسات ارجو منك ارد


----------



## mmagdy (21 أبريل 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (22 أبريل 2011)

مشكووور على الدوره وان شاء الله التوفيق 
و منتظرين المزيد


----------



## mmagdy (2 مايو 2011)

aaziem قال:


> السلام عليكم لقد وجدت طلب من الاعضاء الذين يريدون الحصول على دورات في NDT بالعربي لذلك قررت ان اقوم باعطاء هذه الدورة مجانا هنا على هذا المنتدى لاخواني العرب والمصريين اولا احب ان انوه انني سأقوم بالشرح من خلال تجربتي الميدانية ومن خلال كتب من تأليفي في هذا المجال وسوف اقوم برفع الكتب ولكنها جميعا لغة انجليزية ومعتمدة من شركة BV العالمية بباريس ولكني ساقوم بالشرح من خلال كاميرا الفيديو ومن خلال كتب اخرى ان شاء الله
> للتعارف انا اخوكم مهندس احمد اعمل بهذا المجال منذ سنين وعندي شركة تعمل بنفس المجال وحاصل على شهادة ASNT LIII for ALL NDT
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> البداية ماهو ال NDT قصة الاختبار اللا اتلافي بدأت منذ سنوات عديدة وهي الوصول الى اعلى معدلات الجودة في التصنيع داخل المنشأت الصناعية والبترولية وايضا الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية وبدون اتلاف الشيئ المراد التفتيش عليه اي انه هناك فرق بين االاختبارات الاتلافية والاختبار غير التدميري DT and NDT و الاختبارات الإتلافية مبنية على كسر الشيئ او شقه لمعرفة العيوب به مثال اختبار الخرسانات تبنى على كسر مكعب الخرسانة لمعرفة كام نيوتن
> ...


thanksssssssss so muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mmagdy (2 مايو 2011)

thankssssssssssssssss so muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## اسامه حامد (22 مايو 2011)

شكرا وفى انتظار الدورة ولكن لا تتأخر


----------



## soliwald (23 مايو 2011)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bakeraf (23 مايو 2011)

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله*​


----------



## فتحيQ.C (24 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك يا هندسة وفي إنتظار المحاضرات


----------



## alattlal (30 مايو 2011)

نسأل الله لنا ولك التوفيق وفي إنتظار المحاضرة


----------



## MA7ED (23 سبتمبر 2011)

يااامهندسنا وين المحضرات الطلاب جاهزين 

توكل على الله و كمل ...


----------



## مالك606 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً جداً جزيلاً ولكن نريد المزيد هذه رؤوس اقلام فقط وثقافة عامة


----------



## mohgomaie (23 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank , but when will get it


----------



## مهندس ذوالفقار (10 أكتوبر 2013)

وين بقية الكورسات


----------



## energitique (11 أكتوبر 2013)

please can you help me for shared all this file in own files please
thinks for all borthers


----------

